# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Cross Golden gate bridge(EARLY)

## chaosgods

To Cross Golden gate bridge(EARLY) you require: 
-someone that has passed it before to invite you to a group or friends, then have them cross the bridge either to a FT point or just pass the MECH and then all you have to do is tele to them VIOLA !!! you now can wonder about as u please  :Cool: .

P.S
you will have to go to a FT(Fast Travel) point if you wanna come back and the only way to leave or enter is to tele until you complete most of the story.

and Mech wont attack you anymore Woot lol found that out when trying to set my friend up to die after hehehehe i Failed hard he lived :Mad: 

Note: this is more or less for those who like to focus on the world events so they can chain them and rack in the ego and scrip.

----------

